# Dubias - where to buy?



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys, where do you buy your dubias from ? Im only looking for a regular livefood size tub as i only have a crestie atm.
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Fordyl2k said:


> Hey guys, where do you buy your dubias from ? Im only looking for a regular livefood size tub as i only have a crestie atm.
> cheers,
> Ryan


i buy mine from The Roach Hut, Cockroach, Roach, Roaches, Cockroaches, Feeder, Livefood, Dubia, Turkistan, Litter Bug, Macropanesthia Rhinoceros, Lobster, Breeding, Reptile, Six Spot, Hisser, Tiger, also best place for tubs is either online or staples this is where i get mine from

also try to keep the ratio as 5female-1male and every 100 adults to every 40litres of tub  hope this helps


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

popitgoes said:


> i buy mine from The Roach Hut, Cockroach, Roach, Roaches, Cockroaches, Feeder, Livefood, Dubia, Turkistan, Litter Bug, Macropanesthia Rhinoceros, Lobster, Breeding, Reptile, Six Spot, Hisser, Tiger, also best place for tubs is either online or staples this is where i get mine from
> 
> also try to keep the ratio as 5female-1male and every 100 adults to every 40litres of tub  hope this helps


 
Tony doesnt have any in stock at the moment :whistling2:

Zoo centre on ebay : victory:


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

StaneyWid said:


> Tony doesnt have any in stock at the moment :whistling2:
> 
> Zoo centre on ebay : victory:


tony sold them all to bristol zoo again? lol


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

popitgoes said:


> tony sold them all to bristol zoo again? lol


 
No idea i know that was the case last time he ran out tho,and to be honest is coms are poor these days anyway ive gave up with him,Im sure that place in Dundee still has them tho : victory:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

try ebay, lots on there


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

EBay is your best bet! Roach hut hasn't had any since I first heard of him... Lol

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

vukic said:


> EBay is your best bet! Roach hut hasn't had any since I first heard of him... Lol
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


he use to always have shit loads by shit loads i mean in the millions but he sells out that quick due to bristol zoo always wanting to buy so many from him


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

He guys think I worded it wrong, I only want to buy them in tubs the way I would crickets.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Fordyl2k said:


> He guys think I worded it wrong, I only want to buy them in tubs the way I would crickets.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


 
Ebay still,so we are right! Apoligies please :lol2: Jkn :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

The roach hut don't even reply to a pm when you send one to them ,
would not use there services again very poor .

zoo centre on ebay do a 100% first class service.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Cheers guys 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1987will (Aug 26, 2012)

*i sell dubia*

I sell dubia,, find me on ebay 1987will message me with what you would like


----------



## 1987will (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi i sell dubia on ebay i allways have them for sale even if i have not got any listed
My ebay name is 1987will 
Just message me with what you want

Thanks


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

All depends on what size you would want and there's postage..
I've sold 900 two months ago and now have two containers full yet again..


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

